# visit at O&M



## Martin (Jan 24, 2013)

I visited O&M last weekend. I was very impressed with the huge variety of odontoglossum which were in bloom. The different fragrances were also very interesting. Most were pleasant. I had to be very strong to become not also an Odontoglossum grower...:rollhappy:




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum lacerum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum multistellare von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum pulchellum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum schillerianum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum schillerianum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum wyattianum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum cristatum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum cruentum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum epidendroides von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum gloriosum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum kegeljani von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum Crawshayanum (hallii x harryanum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Odontoglossum cristatellum von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## Martin (Jan 24, 2013)

other Genera:




O&amp;M 0113 Bulbophyllum brevibrachiatum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Bulbophyllum khaoyaiense orange von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Bulbophyllum setaceum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Coelogyne eberhardtii von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Goodyera species von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Thrixspermum saruwatarii von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Paphiopedilum appletonianum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Paphiopedilum glaucophyllum von epicphals auf Flickr




O&amp;M 0113 Paphiopedilum villosum von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## fibre (Jan 24, 2013)

Martin said:


> I visited O&M last weekend. I was very impressed with the huge variety of odontoglossum which were in bloom. The different fragrances were also very interesting. Most were pleasant. I had to be very strong to become not also an Odontoglossum grower...:rollhappy:



... but you are still an Odontoglossum lover!

Very nice pics, Martin!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. The one that stands out to me is the villosum. It's chubby.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool pics Martin, thanks (even if me too I am not esp. into Odontoglossums and co) !!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Jan 24, 2013)

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice bloms! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2013)

THanks for sharing. Your temps would be really good for Odontoglossums! :evil:


----------



## Secundino (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh man, I'd love to have an _Odm. gloriosum_....- but it needs really cold periods, which I don't have.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonderful plants you have, Martin!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2013)

love the wyattianum


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.

Together with Popow O&M is in the top of my list of nurseries that I still want to visit.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

wonderful blooms!!! 

I might reconsider the Odontoglossum/Oncidium alliance, but summer here is hell for most of them


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your visit. I have some plants coming from O&M.


----------



## Martin (Jan 28, 2013)

Great that you like the pics, Thanks.


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm no fan of O&M since half the plants I've gotten from them have been in awful shape while the other half have been great. It seems to be too much of a gamble for my taste.

Great photos anyway.


----------

